# Remote Desktop or similiar app connect via vpn issues



## Ultraman666 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey all got a quick question that I am hoping someone can help me figure out. This is all using the Prime with Jermaine's Milestone 5(AOKP)Rom.

1. I am using either Remote Dektop, 2x Client, or Splashtop Hd
2. Vpn setup using PPTP

My issue is I can connect to the vpn I have setup no problems, then try and remote desktop/2x client/ splashtop hd in to my works server(which is on 2008 r2) and I get an error that wont let me connect, it then times out. 
I can use the same apps and a vpn setup on my phone HTC Sensation with Elegancia ics 3.6.5 custom rom and everything works like its suppose to, I can connect to the vpn and then use any of the apps to connect remotely to the server and im on no issues.

Is it that AOKP cant allow this or am I missing something, I really need this for work as I hate taking my freakin laptop home  Any help would be greatly appreciated.!!!!


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

Get a logcat of what happens when you attempt to remote to the server. That will help diagnose it.


----------



## Ultraman666 (Apr 25, 2012)

You got it let me work on it thanks man

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you connecting with an IP or Name? DNS is fail in Android VPN so you typically need to use FQDN or IP.


----------



## Ultraman666 (Apr 25, 2012)

Connecting with an IP

Sent from my Transformer Prime using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultraman666 (Apr 25, 2012)

jermaine151 said:


> Get a logcat of what happens when you attempt to remote to the server. That will help diagnose it.


Pm sent with info. Thanks for taking the time to look at it sorry,I forgot to work on this 

Sent from my Transformer Prime using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ultraman666 said:


> Pm sent with info. Thanks for taking the time to look at it sorry,I forgot to work on this
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime using Tapatalk 2


Not good to look at a logcat via PM. Pastebin.com is made for those to be pasted and then you get a link that you can post here. That said, I didn't see anything regarding it trying to connect via RDP.


----------



## Ultraman666 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh good to know thanks for the tip. Mmmmmmm let me try again. Thanks for looking at it.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------

